# gentoo guest vmvare

## alal

Добрый день! 

Подскажите, есть задача, сделать несколько гостевых машин wmvare на одном компьютере для тестирования. 

При  установке очень много места требуется для компиляции. 

Как можно минимизировать размеры дисков под гостевые системы? 

Я думаю можно сделать один большой раздел под компиляцию, и периодически подключать его то к одной машине, то к другой на время, когда нужно устанавливать/обновлять пакеты. Или может есть какой-то еще выход из ситуации? 

Проблема в том, что на рабочей машине места всего 100гб, а разместить нужно 10 VM одновременно запущенных. 

Если это важно, wmvare запускается из Windows 7

----------

## TigerJr

можно смонтировать /var/tmp/portage в ramdrive понадобится больше оперативки, но после перезагрузки смысла во временных файлов не будет

----------

